# Garbage



## departuresong (Feb 1, 2010)

... otherwise known (by me, at least) as "The Best Band Ever."

I've known about this band since, well, as far back as I can remember, but this unhealthy obsession I have only started maybe a year or two ago. They're a staple of 90s rock music, for sure, but for me their appeal is the emotional genuineness and creativity behind their music. I can name only two songs of theirs I really dislike ("Right Between the Eyes" and "Fix Me Now"); conversely, I don't have enough fingers and toes to count the number of their tracks I _adore_.

And guess what? They're back in the studio. Hells. Yes.


			
				Shirley Manson's Facebook said:
			
		

> AAAAAAAAgggghhh
> Butch won his first GRAMMY tonight!!!
> So happy for him.
> Told you it was going to be a good year.
> ...


----------



## Tarvos (Feb 2, 2010)

Garbage? They're garbage. Hahahahaha, bet nobody has ever used that pun before.

No seriously, I have heard like one song years ago and it wasn't bad but nothing to get your nuts in a vice for


----------



## BlueEew (Feb 3, 2010)

I have never heard of them, I will check them out. :sunglasses:


----------

